# ما حكم الشذوذ في الكتاب المقدس؟



## Patriot (16 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز My Rock 

تحية و سلام 

اولا : اود ان اسف على انقطاعي الطويل عن الموقع و ذلك بسبب كثرة الاشغال 
ثانيا : عند متابعتي لبرنامج جوائز الاوسكار الاخيرة فوجئت بأن احد الافلام التي فازت بعدة جوائز للاوسكار يتحدث عن الشذوذ الجنسي و الاشخاص اللذين يمارسون فعل قوم لوط 
و قد قام المخرج بحديث مثير للضحك عن الاشخاص الشاذين بانهم مخلوقات جميلة و انه متأكد ان الله يحبهم 


عندها خطر الى بالي تساؤل هو اننا نعرف عقوبة الشذوذو في الاسلام 

و لكن ماذا عن المسيحية 

هل ذكرت المسيحية اي شئ عن هذا الامر 

ارجوك سامحتي ان كان هذا لاسؤال ورد سابقا و لم اعرف عن ذلك 

كما ارجو ان تجيبني ايضا عما اذا ذكرت المسيحية اي شئ عن معاشرة الزوج لزوجته في الدبر ما يعتبر ايضا عندنا في الاسلام خروجا عن الملة و فعل قوم لوط 

شكرا جزيلا و اعذرني ان اطلت عليك في الاجابة لاحقا و لكن هذا بسبب ضغط العمل حتما


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: سؤال موجه الى الاخ My Rock المحترم*

أهلا يا اخ Patriot

سعيد بطلتك من جديد و سعيد بتذكرك لنا و ان كانت مشاغلك هي المانع في تواجدك معنا لكني متفهم لاشغالك.
اتمنى ان تكون بخير و ان تكون سعيد في عملك



Patriot قال:


> عندها خطر الى بالي تساؤل هو اننا نعرف عقوبة الشذوذو في الاسلام


 
ليس للخروج عن الموضوع, فأنت تعرف ان لا اقبل الخروج لمواضيع اخرى, لكن الاخوة الاحباء ناقشوا موضوع الشذوذ و النتيجة كانت لا وجود لعقوبة, على اي حال اترك لك الرابطين لتراجع بنفسك و تضيف لو كان عندك الوقت و المعلومة

ما هي عقوبة الشاذين اللواطيين في دين الاسلام !؟
حد اللواط وحد السحاق في الإسلام

نأتي لسؤالك:



> و لكن ماذا عن المسيحية
> 
> هل ذكرت المسيحية اي شئ عن هذا الامر


 

الشذوذ هو خطيئة مذكورة في كلا العهدين:
اللاويين الأصحاح 18 العدد 22 
[q-bible]وَلا تُضَاجِعْ ذَكَرا مُضَاجَعَةَ امْرَاةٍ. انَّهُ رِجْسٌ. [/q-bible]

كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 6 العدد 9 
[q-bible]أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ؟ لاَ تَضِلُّوا! لاَ زُنَاةٌ وَلاَ عَبَدَةُ أَوْثَانٍ وَلاَ فَاسِقُونَ وَلاَ مَأْبُونُونَ وَلاَ مُضَاجِعُو ذُكُورٍ [/q-bible]




> كما ارجو ان تجيبني ايضا عما اذا ذكرت المسيحية اي شئ عن معاشرة الزوج لزوجته في الدبر ما يعتبر ايضا عندنا في الاسلام خروجا عن الملة و فعل قوم لوط


 

الكتاب المقدس يرفض اي اس استعمال غير طبيعي لاعضاء الجسد, ما فيها الشذوذ و اتيان المرأة في اماكن اخرى غير التي خلقها الله لاستمرار الحياة

فيقول الوحي المقدس في رسالة رومية 1:

[q-bible]26 لِذَلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى أَهْوَاءِ الْهَوَانِ لأَنَّ إِنَاثَهُمُ اسْتَبْدَلْنَ الاِسْتِعْمَالَ الطَّبِيعِيَّ بِالَّذِي عَلَى خِلاَفِ الطَّبِيعَةِ 
27 وَكَذَلِكَ الذُّكُورُ أَيْضاً تَارِكِينَ اسْتِعْمَالَ الأُنْثَى الطَّبِيعِيَّ اشْتَعَلُوا بِشَهْوَتِهِمْ بَعْضِهِمْ لِبَعْضٍ فَاعِلِينَ الْفَحْشَاءَ ذُكُوراً بِذُكُورٍ وَنَائِلِينَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ جَزَاءَ ضَلاَلِهِمِ الْمُحِقَّ. 
28 وَكَمَا لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا مَا لاَ يَلِيقُ. [/q-bible]

اتمنى اكون اجبت على تساؤلك باختصار لكي لا اثقلك بترك مشاغلك لفترة طويلة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2009)

اسمحلي تغير عنوان الموضوع الى: ما حكم الشذوذ في الكتاب المقدس؟ 
ليكون ناطقاً عن محتواه


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2009)

رد قصير ومفيد كعادتك ماي روك
ارجو الإفادة للأخ السائل Patriot​


----------



## GogoRagheb (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا ماى روك لردك​


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مارس 2009)

*آيتين في الصميم يا زعيم *


----------



## roanyashry (5 يونيو 2009)

فقط أردت أكمال باقى الاعداد التى توضح عقوبة الشذوذ اكمالا للأعداد التى زكرها الاخ المبارك ماى روك

نرى فى سفر اللاويين الاصحاح العشرون

Lev 20:10  وَاذَا زَنَى رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَاةٍ فَاذَا زَنَى مَعَ امْرَاةِ قَرِيبِهِ فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ الزَّانِي وَالزَّانِيَةُ. 
Lev 20:11  وَاذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَاةِ ابِيهِ فَقَدْ كَشَفَ عَوْرَةَ ابِيهِ. انَّهُمَا يُقْتَلانِ كِلاهُمَا. دَمُهُمَا عَلَيْهِمَا. 
Lev 20:12  وَاذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ كَنَّتِهِ فَانَّهُمَا يُقْتَلانِ كِلاهُمَا. قَدْ فَعَلا فَاحِشَةً. دَمُهُمَا عَلَيْهِمَا. 
Lev 20:13  وَاذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ ذَكَرٍ اضْطِجَاعَ امْرَاةٍ فَقَدْ فَعَلا كِلاهُمَا رِجْسا. انَّهُمَا يُقْتَلانِ. دَمُهُمَا عَلَيْهِمَا. 
Lev 20:14  وَاذَا اتَّخَذَ رَجُلٌ امْرَاةً وَامَّهَا فَذَلِكَ رَذِيلَةٌ. بِالنَّارِ يُحْرِقُونَهُ وَايَّاهُمَا لِكَيْ لا يَكُونَ رَذِيلَةٌ بَيْنَكُمْ. 
Lev 20:15  وَاذَا جَعَلَ رَجُلٌ مَضْجَعَهُ مَعَ بَهِيمَةٍ فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ وَالْبَهِيمَةُ تُمِيتُونَهَا. 
Lev 20:16  وَاذَا اقْتَرَبَتِ امْرَاةٌ الَى بَهِيمَةٍ لِنِزَائِهَا تُمِيتُ الْمَرْاةَ وَالْبَهِيمَةَ. انَّهُمَا يُقْتَلانِ. دَمُهُمَا عَلَيْهِمَا. 
Lev 20:17  وَاذَا اخَذَ رَجُلٌ اخْتَهُ بِنْتَ ابِيهِ اوْ بِنْتَ امِّهِ وَرَاى عَوْرَتَهَا وَرَاتْ هِيَ عَوْرَتَهُ فَذَلِكَ عَارٌ. يُقْطَعَانِ امَامَ اعْيُنِ بَنِي شَعْبِهِمَا. قَدْ كَشَفَ عَوْرَةَ اخْتِهِ. يَحْمِلُ ذَنْبَهُ. 
Lev 20:18  وَاذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَاةٍ طَامِثٍ وَكَشَفَ عَوْرَتَهَا عَرَّى يَنْبُوعَهَا وَكَشَفَتْ هِيَ يَنْبُوعَ دَمِهَا يُقْطَعَانِ كِلاهُمَا مِنْ شَعِبْهِمَا. 
Lev 20:19  عَوْرَةَ اخْتِ امِّكَ اوْ اخْتِ ابِيكَ لا تَكْشِفْ. انَّهُ قَدْ عَرَّى قَرِيبَتَهُ. يَحْمِلانِ ذَنْبَهُمَا. 
Lev 20:20  وَاذَا اضْطَجَعَ رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَاةِ عَمِّهِ فَقَدْ كَشَفَ عَوْرَةَ عَمِّهِ. يَحْمِلانِ ذَنْبَهُمَا. يَمُوتَانِ عَقِيمَيْنِ. 
Lev 20:21  وَاذَا اخَذَ رَجُلٌ امْرَاةَ اخِيهِ فَذَلِكَ نَجَاسَةٌ. قَدْ كَشَفَ عَوْرَةَ اخِيهِ. يَكُونَانِ عَقِيمَيْنِ.


----------



## roanyashry (5 يونيو 2009)

وطبعا من كل الاعداد السابقة يوضح الكتاب المقدس عقوبة الشذوذ بكل انواعه
أذا فحكم الشذوذ بكل انواعه هو الموت


----------



## Strident (5 يونيو 2009)

أعتقد تقصد الموت الأبدي...فليس عندنا حد أو إعدام...أو تقصد في العهد القديم، عند اليهود

شيء آخر:

هذه الخطية بالذات كانت أكبر خطية عند أهل سدوم و عمورة الذين كان بينهم لوط!
و حتى أرادوا اغتصاب الملاكين، الذين كانا في شكل رجلين...و تجمع اهل المدينة من صغيرهم لكبيرهم!


----------



## My Rock (6 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء عدم الخروج و التكرق للإسلاميات, فالموضوع مسيحيات فقط
تم حذف المشاركات الأخيرة


----------



## roanyashry (7 يونيو 2009)

أردت الرد والتعقيب على مشاركة الاخ المبارك johnnie


> أعتقد تقصد الموت الأبدي...فليس عندنا حد أو إعدام...أو تقصد في العهد القديم، عند اليهود



انا فقط اردت توضيح حد وعقوبة اله الكتاب المقدس (الاله الحي) من جهة خطية الشذوذ بكل انواعها
واليك تفسير انطونيوس فكرى فى هذه العقوبة:-

ونجد هنا أن العقوبة المشهورة أما الرجم أو الحرق. والرجم كان يبدأ بمرور المحكوم عليه فى شوارع المدينة وأمامه مناد يعلن جريمته ويسأل هل هناك من لديه ما يفيد تبرئته. وبعد ذلك يقتاده لمكان تنفيذ العقوبة وكان هناك طريقتين 

1- إلقاء المحكوم عليه فوق صخرة من مكان عال وإذا لم يمت يلقون عليه حجر كبير.

2- رجم المحكوم عليه بالحجارة حتى يموت.

ولاحظ أن هذه المدة خلال سيره فى شوارع المدينة وحتى رجمه كانت له فرصة أن يقدم توبة. أما الحرق بالنار فكانوا يقولون أن الله حين أحرق ناداب وأبيهو إبنى هرون ترك جثتيهما دون أن يتشوهوا لذلك كانوا يسكبون الرصاص المنصهر فى فم المحكوم عليه. ونجد هنا عقوبات صارمة ضد مرتكبى خطايا السحر والزنا. وكانت هذه العقوبات تظهر للآخرين نتائج الخطية لعلهم يرتدعوا هم أيضاً وحتى تتطهر الجماعة من الشر الذى فيها. وعقوبتى الرجم والحرق فيها إشارة لمصير الخاطئ (الموت والنار الأبدية) وهى عقوبات قاسية ولكن كان هذا الشعب بدائى غليظ الرقبة. وتأديبات الله هى علامة إهتمام الله بشعبه ورغبته فى خلاصهم وتقديسهم. وبالنسبة للمسيحية فهى إهتمت بالروحيات والسمائيات وتركت التشريع المدنى والجنائى. 
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Leviticus/20

 فالموت الجسدى هو عقوبة الكتاب المقدس على من قام بفعل الشذوذ . هذا من جهة ناموس الله
والموت الابدى كما وضح الاخ ماى روك فى مشاركته السابقة  يرجى الرجوع اليها فى العدد
[Q-BIBLE]1Co 6:9  أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ؟ لاَ تَضِلُّوا! لاَ زُنَاةٌ وَلاَ عَبَدَةُ أَوْثَانٍ وَلاَ فَاسِقُونَ وَلاَ مَأْبُونُونَ وَلاَ مُضَاجِعُو ذُكُورٍ [/Q-BIBLE]
وهذا من جهة الحكم السماوى على من قام بأفعال الشذوذ والزنا عموما
وكما اوضح لنا تفسير انطونيوس فكرى ان هذه العقوبة كانت تأتى على المذنب  بعد سيره فى الشوارع كفرصة لتقديم توبة
رمز للفرصة المتروكة لمذنب عهد النعمة لتقديم توبة قبل الحكم عليه بالعذاب الابدى
وانا ارى ان عقوبة ناموس الله لا تتنافي مع عقوبة عهد النعمة اى الموت الجسدى مع الموت الابدى  عقوبة من قام بمثل هذه الخطايا  اذا ما لم يقدم توبة حقيقية كما اوضح التفسير



> شيء آخر:
> 
> هذه الخطية بالذات كانت أكبر خطية عند أهل سدوم و عمورة الذين كان بينهم لوط!
> و حتى أرادوا اغتصاب الملاكين، الذين كانا في شكل رجلين...و تجمع اهل المدينة من صغيرهم لكبيرهم!


وبالنسبة للعقوبة التى جاءت على اهل سدوم وعمورة كما اسردت فهى كانت بحرق كل المدينة كما اوضح لنا تفسير انطونيوس فكرى ان العقاب على هذه الخطية كان بالرجم او بالحرق


----------



## يا هادى (10 يونيو 2009)

هل تتطبق حكم الشذوذ الحرق او الرجم فى الاناجيل؟

ومش عارف ليه تم حذف مداخلتى


----------



## roanyashry (10 يونيو 2009)

> ومش عارف ليه تم حذف مداخلتى



لأنى رديت عليك أكثر من مرة وفى كل مرة أراك تجرد الكتاب المقدس من العهد القديم
نحن نؤمن بكل كلام الله فى الكتاب المقدس لو حضرتك عايز تحزف منه . أذاً  فأنت غير مرغوب فى الحديث معك لأننا نؤمن بالكتاب المقدس كاملا


----------



## roanyashry (11 يونيو 2009)

ماذا قال العهد الجديد عن خطية الشذوذ ؟
[q-bible]
الرسالة الى أهل رومية الاصحاح الاول
22  وبينما هم يزعمون أنهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء
23 وأبدلوا مجد الله الذي لا يفنى بشبه صورة الإنسان الذي يفنى والطيور والدواب والزحافات.
24  لذلك أسلمهم الله أيضا في شهوات قلوبهم إلى النجاسة لإهانة أجسادهم بين ذواتهم.
25  الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك إلى الأبد. آمين.
 26  لذلك أسلمهم الله إلى أهواء الهوان لأن إناثهم استبدلن الاستعمال الطبيعي بالذي على خلاف الطبيعة
27  وكذلك الذكور أيضا تاركين استعمال الأنثى الطبيعي اشتعلوا بشهوتهم بعضهم لبعض فاعلين الفحشاء ذكورا بذكور ونائلين في أنفسهم جزاء ضلالهم المحق.
28  وكما لم يستحسنوا أن يبقوا الله في معرفتهم أسلمهم الله إلى ذهن مرفوض ليفعلوا ما لا يليق.
29  مملوئين من كل إثم وزنا وشر وطمع وخبث مشحونين حسدا وقتلا وخصاما ومكرا وسوءا
30  نمامين مفترين مبغضين لله ثالبين متعظمين مدعين مبتدعين شرورا غير طائعين للوالدين
31  بلا فهم ولا عهد ولا حنو ولا رضى ولا رحمة.
32  الذين إذ عرفوا حكم الله أن الذين يعملون مثل هذه يستوجبون الموت لا يفعلونها فقط بل أيضا يسرون بالذين يعملون![/q-bible]
أذاً كل من يقوم بفعل الشذوذ هو مستوجب الموت حسب ناموس حكم اله القداسة اله الكتاب المقدس
هذا من جهة الذين يفعلون الفعل منغمسين فيه بأختيارهم دون توبة
[q-bible]لاويين 18:22  ولا تضاجع ذكرا مضاجعة امراة. انه رجس.
لاويين 20:13  واذا اضطجع رجل مع ذكر اضطجاع امراة فقد فعلا كلاهما رجسا. انهما يقتلان. دمهما عليهما.[/q-bible]
وهذا هو حكم الناموس
[Q-BIBLE]الرسالة  الاولي الى أهل كورنثوس الاصحاح السادس
9     أم لستم تعلمون أن الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله؟ لا تضلوا! لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور
10   ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله.[/Q-BIBLE]
أذاً كل من يقوم بفعل الشذوذ محكوم عليهم بالعذاب الابدي ورفضهم من ملكوت السموات
لأن العهد الجديد  جاء بما يختص فى الاحكام السماوية و تعامل الاله الحي مع  الارواح البشرية 
[Q-BIBLE]رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الاصحاح الاول
8  ولكننا نعلم أن الناموس صالح، إن كان أحد يستعمله ناموسيا.
9  عالما هذا: أن الناموس لم يوضع للبار، بل للأثمة والمتمردين، للفجار والخطاة، للدنسين والمستبيحين، لقاتلي الآباء وقاتلي الأمهات، لقاتلي الناس،
10  للزناة، لمضاجعي الذكور، لسارقي الناس، للكذابين، للحانثين، وإن كان شيء آخر يقاوم التعليم الصحيح،
11  حسب إنجيل مجد الله المبارك[/Q-BIBLE]
فالكتاب المقدس وضح عقوبة الشذوذ بوضوح فى العهدين .ولأن اله الكتاب المقدس ليس اله نقمات بل أيضا اله رحمة  فأوجد حل لهذه الخطايا
وهو التوبة الصادقة وقبول ذبيحة المسيح كفارة للخطايا المرتبطة بالتوبة عن الفعل . فكل محكوم عليه له فرصة للتوبة 
أما كل من أختار هذا الطريق دون توبة راضيا بهذا  فهو مستوجب حكم الناموس لأن الناموس وضع لمثل هؤلاء الراغبين بأرادتهم فى اختيار هذا الطريق
كما أوضحت الاعداد السابقة
لى تعليق أن كل من هو يقوم بفعل الشذوذ فى الخفاء راضيا بهذا الطريق دون توبة و دونما أن يقدر أحد اثبات ذلك عليه فهو محكوم عليه حكما أبديا دون هروب منه وهذا ما أتى به العهد الجديد
أيضا كل ما هو يفعله الضمير والنيات الداخلية دون توبة  فحكم عليه المسيح بأنه الزنا
[Q-BIBLE]أنجيل متي الاصحاح الخامس
27  «قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تزن.
28  و أما أنا فأقول لكم: إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه.[/Q-BIBLE]
لأننا نتعامل مع اله حى بصير يرى الخطية و يتعامل معها بشرعه وينفذ هو أحكامه  وليس هو بأله أصم يوكلنا نحن بتنفيذ شرائعه وأحكامه  . حتى لو كانت الخطية قد أخفيت بعيدا عن كل عيون البشر
[Q-BIBLE]سفر الرؤيا الاصحاح 19
2  لأن أحكامه حق وعادلة، إذ قد دان الزانية العظيمة التي أفسدت الأرض بزناها، وانتقم لدم عبيده من يدها».[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## roanyashry (11 يونيو 2009)

مجرد تساؤلات قال:


> *شكرا لكم على الموضوع
> لكن لماذا نجد أن زيجات المثليين تبارك في الكنيسة؟*
> ​




الاخ  مجرد تساؤلات -- نحن نتكلم فى موضوع الكتاب المقدس وأنه يحرم الشذوذ بكل أنواعه
فتقول لى زيجات المثليين . أنا لا أتكلم عن فعل شخص معين و الأن  أعطنى نص  فى الكتاب المقدس يصرح بالزواج المثلي​


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> هل تتطبق حكم الشذوذ الحرق او الرجم فى الاناجيل؟
> 
> ومش عارف ليه تم حذف مداخلتى


 

الحكم ساري مفعوله, فكل زاني يستحق العقاب المُعلن, لكن مادامنا خطاة فليس من حقنا تطبيق الحكم في أحد, لأننا غير مستحقين أن نفعل ذلك بعد مجئ المسيح.


----------



## roanyashry (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمرورك أخي الغالى ماى روك . كلامك منطقي بالتمام . فلا ديان الا الكامل
ولا معاقب على الخطية الا الذى بلا خطية يسوع المسيح فاحص القلب ومختبر الكلى


----------

